# Front differential mounts 87



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

Cant find topic in search results…
I need to replace the front differential mounts on my 87 D21.
I can't find parts or info online. I had to have the CV axle replaced and guy said it broke because the dif mounts were torn or loose. He wanted too much to do repair and I only had him do axle because of lack of time on my part.
Has anyone done this repair? What is involved and where do I find parts?


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

is the only one I found 2008 Nissan Xterra - Differential Carrier Bushing - Newegg.com
How hard is it to replace?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

What axle are you running? The 1989 Service Manual shows R180A, R200A, H190A, C200, and H233B.

You'll have to manually type in the link in the pic:


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the link jp2code, that is much better than my Haynes book.
I looked at all 4 of the mounts and only "A" (part on your graphic) might have wear. I can see daylight through the rubber. Not sure if this is supposed to have that or not. All 4 mounts seem to be centered, where I would expect a badly worn out one to be sitting on the bottom of the metal. Maybe the guy at CV Experts was hoping for some extra work from a sucker?
I can't see how these mounts would cause CV joint failure. Can anyone explain? I do not drive aggressively, and do not do "off-loading" and nothing to move the suspension so much as to be at it's limits. I am not understanding how the differential/axle can move so much to cause the CV joint to fail.
History on this issue is I got stuck in the back yard when my auto lock hubs failed. I did a lot of forward and reverse, so the hubs were locking and unlocking, or maybe never locked, but maybe the CV joint was stressed then. I tend to think that is when the CV joint was damaged.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't have a 4x4, but I have heard lots of D21 4x4 owners say the auto hubs are nowhere near as good as the manual hubs.

Perhaps "your guy" meant to say that your auto hubs were worn and caused the CV joint to fail. That would be inline with other comments I've heard about these trucks.

Otherwise, I'm a little out of my area here.


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

The hubs were worn, that's why I got stuck. I replaced them with Warren hubs way before this.
I am wondering if it is possible for the differential to move enough to cause the CV joint to break.
I have seen rubber bushings on other vehicles so worn out that they may as all not be there. Mine are nothing like that, they look like they are not worn at all from a quick look.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's bushing "A," it is the one that is pressed into the front final drive cover. You have to purchase the entire front final drive cover to get the bushing, which MSRP's from Nissan in the $120 range.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I see 4 bushings, do you know which one(s) you need??


----------

